# LGB Chloe problems.



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an LGB Chloe from the Grizzly Flats super set that has a factory MTS decoder installed. It runs smoothly at lower speeds but above half throttle it develops a staccato pattern of run-stop-run-stop. The threshold appears to be just over 11V under load which rises to about 12V during the stop. It is not a continuity problem as the headlight remains lit and indicates the voltage fluctuation. 

Here are the conditions:

Running on analog with an LGB 51070 5A throttle.
17010 magnet installed under the drivers.
Running indoors on brass track that is wiped down with CRC 2-26 on a regular basis
skates removed to reduce rail wear and soiling of carpet.
Performs identically in both forward and reverse.
Running gear and gearbox have been disassembled, inspected for binds or foreign material, lubed and reassembled. (with no effect) 
A 23191 mogul with a factory decoder runs on the layout with no problems 

I suspect that the decoder has developed a fault at higher voltages and either needs to be repaired or replaced. Since the decoder board looks to be all surface mount components I think I heading towards the latter. That being said I have not removed the decoder and wired the motor directly to the rails. I'm looking at that option as the last resort because if i determine the decoder to be bad I want to have all the parts to connect the pins and the headlight without butchering things.

Thanks

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wondering if it isn't the actual motor worn out. Maybe try flipping it upside down and powering it, and with your hands put a load on the wheels and see if it starts stuttering. Has it got a lot of miles on it?

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen the motors go bad even when almost new. 

I just replaced a Chloe motor that was bad and the unit was low mileage. 

So, go for the motor first.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 

I just flipped it and with no load the stuttering starts at the same voltage but below 11V it runs smooth as glass. I also started it running below the stutter voltage and it does not have a problem when the load is increased. 

I bought the set 4 years ago from a dealer. It did not have any indication of being used out of the box. If it was they had completely torn it down, cleaned, lubed and new brushes and skates installed. 

Dan, 

If I pull the motor will it act the same outside the motor block? BTW, the thrust bearing (single ball bearing) is in place on the blind end of the shaft. 

If it continues to snow today I may bite the bullet and tear it apart this evening. 

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Pull the motor and check to see if the armature has any side to side movement. If it moves, motor is bad. 

The single ball is a thrust bearing to keep the brushes aligned on the commutator and must be in place. 

If noisy at a high speed, try a small drop of oil at each end of the motor to see if it quiets down. Another indidcatio of a bad motor. 

Over lubing can destroy the brushes/commutator, but you could clean it as the brushes are removable. 

I have used a sharp exaxto to clean between the pads and a piece of the LGB TCL pad for polishing the commutator. Washed with alcohol, dried and reassembled. 

Motor does have a flat spot for alignment in the lgb block, look carefully.


----------

